# group buy MP3 Help



## SoCal Scare (Aug 3, 2007)

I purchased 2 of the MP3 players during the last group buy and can't get either one to work. One of them will accept files but I can't get playback when I hook it up to speakers (I tried 2 different sets to no avail) and the second one won't do anything when I hook it up to my computer. I can get the flashing red light from both of them when I plug them into the battery adapter thing but there is nothing else. Could I be doing something wrong???? If they don't work I want the home number of the guy in China that built them so I can call him and tell him he ruined my Halloween and I want him to personaly fix it (JK). maybe someone has some insight into my problem, Maybe not but I thought i'd give it a shot.....:frownkin:


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

hmmmmm, guess I need to check mine. I bought 4 but only played with one of them to see how they work.


----------



## SoCal Scare (Aug 3, 2007)

O.K. well I figured out the one that the files were converted to. I didn't have them in MP3 format.. DOH!!!!! but the other one will not be picked up by the computer as a drive, I can turn it on and the red light will flash but thats it. Oh well such is life.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Does your computer not recognize the module at all? I had the same problem and had to use a different machine to format the player (they come unformatted). After that, no problems. Also, which OS are you using? If you have Win98, you need a separate driver to use the players. I have the file if you need it.


----------



## SoCal Scare (Aug 3, 2007)

Otaku, I tried it on all three of the computers at work to no avail. We are running XP for an OS, The other one I got works fine. Its strange because I can turn it on so the red light flashes as if it is playing while it's plugged into the computer but nothing else.


----------



## Texan78 (Sep 25, 2008)

Win98, you mean people still use that? LoL

Can you get this to playback on the computer, have you tried that? Also do you know if the volume of the MP3 player is turned up? Can you see it playing just no sound?


----------



## SoCal Scare (Aug 3, 2007)

Texan78 I can't get it to register on the computer as being pluged in at all so I can't put anything on it at all. It has the fast red flash when turned on like when there is no playback info on it.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Does the light start flashing right away when it's plugged into the battery pack? You might have a bad tactile switch on the "Play" button. You should only get a red light when the player sees 1.5VDC - the green light comes on when the player sees 5VDC. I think I have some info on the bad switch thing - let me look in my notes.


----------



## SoCal Scare (Aug 3, 2007)

No, when i plug it into the battery pack I have to push the play button for the 3 seconds and it starts flashing. It does the same when I plug into the computer. I plug it in and get nothing, I push the play button for 3 seconds and it flashes so it gets power but there is no green light ever nor does the computer recognize that anything is plugged into the port????


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Take a look at the two center pin contacts on the player module USB connector - these are the "Data" pins that the computer needs to see. If they are bent or damaged, that may be the problem. Pins 1 and 4 are the +V and Ground contacts.


----------



## Texan78 (Sep 25, 2008)

SoCal Scare said:


> One of them will accept files but I can't get playback when I hook it up to speakers (I tried 2 different sets to no avail) and the second one won't do anything when I hook it up to my computer.


Ah I was just going off of what you said in your first post. So you can transfer files to one of them, but the computer won't recognize it?

Does the one that you said will accept files show music on it? If so what happens when you play a song when it is not hooked up to anything, do you see it playing?


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Here's a PDF that addresses a faulty Volume Up button on the player. If you played with the volume buttons, this may be the cause of not having any sound during playback.

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=11577&highlight=malfunction+MP3


----------



## SoCal Scare (Aug 3, 2007)

The one that is recognized by the computer works fine, the other one is the issue, Otaku I will take a look at the pins tonight to see if they are damaged or not.


----------

